# extending a pole saw ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my pole saw is 12' i think, maybe a lil more. i am sure they can be made longer, but how ? i could probably buy a longer one (i have not checked). but if i can somewhat easliy make mine longer.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

PVC pipe & hose clamps.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, No one has a clue what brand saw your trying to extend, I've never heard of such a thing.
There's no way PVC pipe and hose clamps are going to work!!
A pole saw is a dangerest tool in the wrong hands!
Gravity is not your friend when using one.
Never, ever, try standing on a step ladder when using one! 
Unless the shaft is about a 45 deg. angle when cutting bad things can happen.
When I get in a jam and need extra height I'll stand on my tail gate and tie some knots in a rope and toss it over the limb, tie a cinch knot and have someone pulling it away from where I'm standing.
I learned this the hard way, customer begged me to cut one last 6" pine tree limb that was way to high, I thought I got lucky that it came down and laid against the tree.
I bent down to set the saw down and the limb tipped over and hit me in the back putting me out of work for 6 months.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

joecaption said:


> There's no way PVC pipe and hose clamps are going to work!!


It's worked for me for other stuff.

Please be specific about why you believe it won't work. If your specific failure situation comes up for me then I'll know not to use the pipe w/clamps.

Other times I've used a 10', 1" OD steel pipe.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have seen people using extended pole saw on youtube. One guy has it 30 feet long holding it vertically up standing right below the cut, talking about accidents waiting to happen. I too wish a pole saw can be longer but realistically if you are holding it at an angle, the longer it is the harder it is to counter balance the weight. No way am I ever going to stand below the cut.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I extended mine using an 8' 2x3, a couple of shaped wooden blocks, a ratchet strap, and an extension cord. Not like that guy with the 30' extension, but the extra 8' is about all I'd want to add.

I didn't make any modifications to the saw itself, just wrapped the strap around the trigger to hold it down.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

If the pole is vertical you just need to cancel out the weight. 
If it's off vertical you also have to cancel out torque.

I guess I'd put the pole end in the ground and so canceling the torque would be 2x or 3x easier.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I think they need to redesign a pole saw. A regular chainsaw powered by a drone flying up to where the cut needs to be controlled by a phone app sitting a hundred yards away sipping a mint julep is the future.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx guys. i didn't think i would get any replies. 

anyway. the saw i have is manual, but i have cut up to 8" with it. i am thinking any useable extension would not get me much longer. and the branches i want to cut are not worth putting much $$$ into.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a manual version, actually cuts pretty well. Not as easy as a powered saw, but a lot quieter and lighter. Its all about rhythm. I thought my poles were fiberglass, maybe not. I have not measured, but i bet i could but a 1-1/4” or so pvc pipe and slip it over the bottom of the original pole end. Maybe split it with a saw and use a good hose clamp.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Half-fast eddie said:


> I have a manual version, actually cuts pretty well. Not as easy as a powered saw, but a lot quieter and lighter. Its all about rhythm. I thought my poles were fiberglass, maybe not. I have not measured, but i bet i could but a 1-1/4” or so pvc pipe and slip it over the bottom of the original pole end. Maybe split it with a saw and use a good hose clamp.


Same here. I have a pole trimmer fiberglass or something similar) that is extends about 12' that accepts a blade. Rhythm is important - you can lose a lot of energy with the flexing. If you bind the blade in the cut you are into another problem.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I extended a manual pole saw to about 20 feet with pvc pipe. It worked well. Spray the blade with lubricant to make cutting easier.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Spray the blade with lubricant to make cutting easier.


i do that, it does work well.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I also have a manual pole saw. But for me most times when I want to cut are palm fronds and fruits/seeds really high up.

Unfortunately these are usually very flexible and fibrous when compared to woody limbs so it's very easy to have the blade get caught and it's a pain to try and free the blade. The thick flexible and hanging stalk at the end of a cluster of coconuts is the worst, because that stalk points down, and it's usually blocked by a half dozen coconuts and there is no good leverage and you can't lean on a limb as you saw. Those extension with a small lever usually don't work because even if you locked it in place it slides out when pulling hard.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sounds like you need a fine tooth blade. surely there has to be something the locals use.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> sounds like you need a fine tooth blade. surely there has to be something the locals use.


The locals use a bucket truck or climb with spiked shoes. It's impossible to cut from below because the fronds are thin, stringey and flexes. I tried a pole saw and learned the hard way.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i sure could use a bucket lift. then i could do the job right, and not just widle(sp?) away at it. MS spell check sucks


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Towable boom lifts may be available at the big-box home improvement stores. 35' and 50' models are available near me. *This* is a safety video, but gives an overall view of operation. Self-leveling lifts were heaven-sent as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I trim our palm trees in FL with a manual pole saw that extends to about 16 feet. I am over 6’ tall and I have to use a step ladder to get far enough up to reach some. The fronds flex and are a pain in the butt to cut. 2 or 3 fronds is all I can do in a day, but over a week I get it done..


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Spiked shoes = tree damage?


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> I trim our palm trees in FL with a manual pole saw that extends to about 16 feet. I am over 6’ tall and I have to use a step ladder to get far enough up to reach some. The fronds flex and are a pain in the butt to cut. 2 or 3 fronds is all I can do in a day, but over a week I get it done..


I can cut the 15-20' tall palms. The 45' and 60' coconut palms are impossible. I just had them cut last week with a bucket truck. They extended it to it's limit to reach.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If our palm trees get a couple of feet taller I won’t be able to reach them. Most of our neighbors had theirs cut down. Taking a chainsaw to FL is in my future.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm reminded of this. I think I posted it a while back.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

For what it's worth, I recently got the 15' DeWalt model. It rocks. The tool only was about $150, which paid for itself in its first go. Since I'm already close to all in on the 20v platform, I have a bunch of batteries already.

The one maybe negative about it for this thread is that there'd really be no way at all to extend it. The electrical connections are all DeWalt specific and part of the tubes that attach it... though now that I think of it, I suppose it's conceivable a 2nd unit could have poles that might extend it further. Not sure if that would work, and sure wouldn't want to spend that much on something that would likely be at least somewhat more dangerous.

But anyway, generally positive review.

Now, as with most such things, I'm constantly looking around for more things to cut down with it!


----------

